# Girls on All Mountain bikes



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

I am entering my second season Mountain Biking and I am finding my xc bike is not quite cutting it (Kona hei hei lisa). I do pretty good on the uphills, but the downhills are leaving me nervous. I understand a lot of this is my skill level, but most of my girlfriends are on all mountain bikes. In fact most people where I live are on all mountain bikes (I live in Fernie BC). I am worried about switching to an all mountain bike because of the weight behind them.

I am 5'3" and 130lbs, mostly torso, depressingly short legs. 

I work in bike shop so I am partial to Kona or Specialized. However I am considering others if it absolutely the right bike for me. 

Any opinions are appreciated. Tell me what you girls ride for All Mountain and if it was a tough switch. 

PS anyone know of a women's specific all mountain bike?


----------



## LaBelle23 (Jun 9, 2010)

If you have the coin, a carbon all mountain bike can't be beat. They are still lightweight and respond very well to input, but take a lot of abuse on the dh. I picked up an Ibis Mojo HD with a Fox 36 talus and couldn't be happier. They also make a 140mm version that may work well for you. They are primarily bought through mail order.

You might be interested in Specialized's carbon stump evo (I think that is what it is called). Women's specific bikes are made for long legs and short torso, so those options may not be your best bet. Good luck!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

On trails I ride a Santa Cruz Blur LT which is an all mountain. I'm 5'4" and ride a small size bike. I run a Fox 36 talus fork. The geometry allows me to climb or descend in platforms and can ride gnarly technical trails (up or down).. the bike is robust enough and I have plenty of suspension to handle rock gardens, small jumps and drops. I don't have an issue with the bike's weight.

I learned to ride beginner and intermediate dh runs on this bike before progressing to my Transition Syren. My dh bike is a women's specific but I really can't say if it is any better than non-woman specific

If you can borrow a bike to test on one of your rides you may be able to make an informed choice of what you prefer.


----------



## kinsler (Sep 13, 2011)

I use to ride a Santa Cruz Blur LT as well and also second that recommendation. My biggest gripe with it was the low bottom bracket, but I think they addressed that in more recent models (mine's a 2005). I currently ride a BMC speedfox which doesn't have as much travel, but I find it's geometry good for climbing and playful on fast singletrack plus it's fairly light for a dual suspension bike. That being said I bought that bike for endurance racing. I have a lot of friends who love their Specialized bikes.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

today I borrowed my friends Giant Reign for part of my ride. I was happy with the uphill (thought it would be much harder), but not blown away by the down, as I thought I would be. I felt very high off the ground on it, perhaps it is just too big for me. I also felt it was a bit tough to maneuver compared to my XC bike. Now I am just more confused, maybe I need to stick to the more XC bike, but just a bit burlier, like the Stumpjumer.


----------



## LaBelle23 (Jun 9, 2010)

^^^ I'm sure it wasn't set up for you. If the suspension isn't dialed for your weight and how you want to ride there is a good chance you will hate it. Everything will feel off. Get a shop to set you up on a real demo and dial in the bike for you.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

you may end liking a "trail bike". i also have a speedfox, but like you, i wanted a better tech and descending experience, so i put a 140mm fork up front. (it had a 120) now i love it! 

a good example of a trail bike, would be a safire (specialized) or Giant trance. Anything with 120mm or 140mm up front travel. Giant also seems to have good specs for the money.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

cleopatra999 said:


> ...I also felt it was a bit tough to maneuver compared to my XC bike. Now I am just more confused, maybe I need to stick to the more XC bike, but just a bit burlier, like the Stumpjumer.


You may be noticing the longer wheelbase. They can feel like steering a semi after you're used to a shorter bike, especially on tight trails. Might try to Trance instead, although I found it a little long too.... I think the Blur is a little shorter if I remember correctly so that would be worth a try.

That said.... My Ibis ("classic" '09) is The Preciousssssssss.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone out there tried the Kona Cadabra (ladies that is?). It is looking like a nice choice, not too heavy, my rep says it pedal up like a 100mm, and rides down like a 160mm. I like that thought!


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

well my attitude is don't get hung up on certain brand names of bicycles. instead, compare components, suspension and geometry.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

zazzafrazz said:


> well my attitude is don't get hung up on certain brand names of bicycles. instead, compare components, suspension and geometry.


...and ALWAYS demo a bike if you can. Don't take any rep's word for it 
I demoed a Kona Satori and thought it was a fine ride on the downhills.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

MtbRN said:


> ...and ALWAYS demo a bike if you can. Don't take any rep's word for it
> I demoed a Kona Satori and thought it was a fine ride on the downhills.


totally agree, Reps are just sales people. Unfortunately living in small town limits me, especially when I want to buy a brand that we carry, but we don't have demos!


----------



## zazzafrazz (Apr 12, 2012)

thx for sharing ! 

-Marianne


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

One thing to also consider is getting a used all mountain bike. On CL you can usually test ride many bikes and find one that would work for you. Almost like a lot of Demos days packed into one. 

Womens only bikes never work for me as I do have long legs but a long torso as well and they are always too cramped for me even with a longer stem.

I found if I left cash, most of the sellers let me take it for a spin on a close trail to see how it handled. Maybe they are a few years older but less money invested to make sure an all mountain rig is good for you. 

I rode 6-7 CL bikes before I chose my current DH rig, Iron Horse Warrior 07. It's older but fits me great and that is all that matters when you are on your bike is that it can handle you and vice versa.IMHO.

Good luck to you and just have fun with it don't over think it.


----------



## adventuregirl (Mar 24, 2008)

When I got my first full suspension bike ~ 7 years ago it had 4" of travel. As I rode more technical terrain I wanted something that was a bit more stable as far as geometry angles, but would still climb. I took my time and test rode a number of bikes that would fit me (5'2" w/ 29" inseam). I bought a Pivot Mach 5 in x-small. It fit me perfectly. I did upgrade the frame to the 5.7 as I like the small tweaks Pivot did on that bike. I could not be happier with my choice. I have made climbs I never did on my x-country bike and it is just a blast to go downhill. 
Good luck


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I ride an Ibis Mojo SL (140mm of travel) and I love it. It is about 27 lbs. You can go heavier or lighter depending on how much you want to spend. I ride a medium and I'm 5'8" tall. Compared to my previous 100mm travel bike (a 2002 Ellsworth Truth), the Mojo climbs as well if not better and I'm much, much more confident descending. It's the right balance for me. If I wanted even more confidence descending, I'd go to a slacker head-angle but I'd give up more than I want in the climbing area.

I haven't tried Pivots or the Blur LT so I can't compare.

The bottom bracket on the Mojo is lower than I'm used to so I had more pedal strikes at first but I like the control I feel from having a lower bottom bracket. I'm used to it now and don't have pedal strikes too often. I also used is as an excuse to get really great wheels with hubs that have almost instant engagement because I jack the pedals more.


----------



## adventuregirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Mia...I rode the Ibis Mojo and it was just a tad too big for me. I've got a really short torso. My husband loves his.

I also come from an Ellsworth Truth and hands down my 5.7 is better at everything.
Here's the list of bikes I test rode:
Spec. Safire
Trek Fuel Ex
Yeti 575
Titus FTM
Blur LT
Ibis Mojo
Ventana El Ciclone
Turner 5 Spot

For me the Pivot was the best


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

cleopatra999 said:


> Has anyone out there tried the Kona Cadabra (ladies that is?). It is looking like a nice choice, not too heavy, my rep says it pedal up like a 100mm, and rides down like a 160mm. I like that thought!


Theres nothing out there like it right now. It pedals up as a 100mm bike, and descends with 160mm. Its not just like a 100mm bike going up, it is one. A lot of long travel bikes claim to climb _like_ a 4 inch bike, but the cadabra locks out part of the rear travel and changes geometry into a 4 inch bike while climbing. Its neat and different, its worth trying.

I wouldnt hang up on weight too much, all in all, you're carrying ~50lb less up the mountain than most guys. That counts for a lot.


----------



## bspill1 (Aug 20, 2010)

My friend is 5'2" with short legs and switched from a specialized sapphire to a giant reign X and loves it. Can't remember the specific size of the specialized but it was the smallest sapphire. She looked for days to find a 2010 reign X because they came in extra small.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah, i love Giant's bikes, but the men's line got rid of XS so the new Smalls are too long for me. i suffer from short torso too, and i dont want a bike with anything longer than a 22 inch top tube. i would actually prefer less, around 21.5. Thats hard to find, especially with all the new 29ers coming out, i've not seen one with a toptube length even close to what i want.


----------



## bspill1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like we were looking for the same bike. 22 inch with a 35 mm stem ended up working out pretty good for her. My friend sacrificed on specs when she could only find the SX model.

Unfortunately this one also looks like doo-doo. Working at a shop you should be able to get this thing stripped down and rebuilt at a decent price. Perfect frame. Only real downside with this bike is the seatpost insertion depth. 4.5 inches is terrible. I think she is going to use a gravity dropper 27.2 x 300 mm with a 75 mm dropper. There's actually 6 inches of insertion depth if you use the skinnier post.

Mint Condition - ReignX2 2010 Extra Small - Pinkbike

Ibis Mojo HD or the intense Uzzi also look nice, geometry wise. Price and weight rule those bikes out for her. Good luck


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

thanks for all the help. I took out my friends Reign again, this time I took the time to adjust the suspension, which cured the 'feeling too high off the ground'. I still did not have the confidence I expected to have on the downhills with the change. Am I expecting too much?? I really struggled with the steering being so much more sluggish than mine. Perhaps I would get used to it? 

I feel like maybe I should stick to something a little smaller, shorter wheelbase, probably XC with just more suspension than I have, until my skill gets better. I am going to have a good look at the Blur in my local shop, it sounds like it might be an option, shorter wheel base and slightly less head tube angle than the Reign. Great reviews too. Stumpjumper still an option too. Will have to look into which weighs less (without looking carbon that is).


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

cleopatra999 said:


> thanks for all the help. I took out my friends Reign again, this time I took the time to adjust the suspension, which cured the 'feeling too high off the ground'. I still did not have the confidence I expected to have on the downhills with the change. Am I expecting too much?? I really struggled with the steering being so much more sluggish than mine. Perhaps I would get used to it?
> 
> I feel like maybe I should stick to something a little smaller, shorter wheelbase, probably XC with just more suspension than I have, until my skill gets better. I am going to have a good look at the Blur in my local shop, it sounds like it might be an option, shorter wheel base and slightly less head tube angle than the Reign. Great reviews too. Stumpjumper still an option too. Will have to look into which weighs less (without looking carbon that is).


This thread wasn't at all what I expected..... (it's a joke, Sabine)

Bikes with more raked out geometry take an adjustment in riding style over a traditional xc bike.

For me, what I found is that I had to steer more with the rear shock in some cases. As I came in to turns, I'd lean back on the saddle more to load the shock. As I came through the apex and out of the turn, I'd move my weight forward to unload the shock and load te fork.

On an xc bike, I'll have much more of my weight forward on the shock.

Sent from my rotary phone and compiled with a telegraph machine.


----------



## gren737 (May 10, 2008)

I just recently switched from more xc style bikes to a nomad and I ride this bike far more agressively than I ever have! 
Previiously rode a Juliana, trek fuel ex8, spec camber 29er. The nomad is 4 pounds heavier than any bike I have ever owned. It is 31 and I am shocked to say I don't even notice it uphill, possibly because my last bike was a 29er and therefore hard to pedal up in general. Last night I did my first ride with the seat dropper and that is probably the most confidence inspiring thing ever! The ability to have the seat low on descents and rock gardens is amazing. There were at least 2 sections that I pedaled through yesterday that would have 100% had me off the bike and walking without it. 
The difference was being so low and close to the ground, I felt like I could throw a leg out at any time and catch myself because i was tip toeing the ground from the seat. 
I am so thrilled with this bike that I don't see going back to twitchy cross ountry bikes again. 

If your steering feels like a Mac truck try a shorter stem. My bike had a decently long stem when I got it and I felt like I was riding a chopper, swapped that out and it steers much more quickly but still very much in control and not twitchy. 

Good luck! I'm happy I made the switch !


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

I found the thread title to be misleading.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

OP...you work in a shop that sells Specialized bikes?

It may not fit you correctly with your proportions but the Safire might be worth a try. It's a sweet trail bike with 120mm travel F/B but it's ok to use up to a 140mm fork per Specialized. Weight is a respectable 27lbs for the Comp. What I would do with that bike is immediately install a 650B front wheel on it since it has a Fox fork (any Fox fork will take a 650B wheel/tire combo). Hands down the best mod you can do to a 26" trail/XC bike if it has a Fox fork or other compatible fork (See the 650B forum for forks that work) is to install a 650B front wheel. Noticeably improved rollover with the 650B wheel. In fact your gonna see almost every major bike manufacturer doing a 650B bike soon. It may be just the perfect wheel size for woman IMO without going 29'r.

Also you have all those mens FSR Stumpjumper models that might work for you. Have you tried any of those?


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

skidad said:


> OP...you work in a shop that sells Specialized bikes?
> 
> It may not fit you correctly with your proportions but the Safire might be worth a try. It's a sweet trail bike with 120mm travel F/B but it's ok to use up to a 140mm fork per Specialized. Weight is a respectable 27lbs for the Comp. What I would do with that bike is immediately install a 650B front wheel on it since it has a Fox fork (any Fox fork will take a 650B wheel/tire combo). Hands down the best mod you can do to a 26" trail/XC bike if it has a Fox fork or other compatible fork (See the 650B forum for forks that work) is to install a 650B front wheel. Noticeably improved rollover with the 650B wheel. In fact your gonna see almost every major bike manufacturer doing a 650B bike soon. It may be just the perfect wheel size for woman IMO without going 29'r.
> 
> Also you have all those mens FSR Stumpjumper models that might work for you. Have you tried any of those?


perhaps the next time i get a bike (what i have now should last me a while, and i like my current wheels) i may do the 650 thing. 29er geometry is all wrong for somebody my size. i dont care what anyone says, i will not ride a bike with longer than a 22 inch top tube.
ANYWAY, i hope that when that time comes, there will be more wheel/tire options available in 650 because i LOVE my tires. i told myself I'd never get another brand tire...and they dont make 650 in that tire yet.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

NicoleB28 said:


> perhaps the next time i get a bike (what i have now should last me a while, and i like my current wheels) i may do the 650 thing. 29er geometry is all wrong for somebody my size. i dont care what anyone says, i will not ride a bike with longer than a 22 inch top tube.
> ANYWAY, i hope that when that time comes, there will be more wheel/tire options available in 650 because i LOVE my tires. i told myself I'd never get another brand tire...and they dont make 650 in that tire yet.


What are the tire you love so much? Might be available soon in 650B?

Biggest buzz at the recent Sea Otter classic this year was 650B wheel size. Every major fork manufacturer will have a specific 650B fork. Fox and RS forks should be out very soon (current Fox forks already fit for conversions). To follow that tire and rim manufacturers are following suit. Wide array of new 650B tires will hit the market soon in plenty of the popular models from the 26" size. That said there are already some outstanding 650B tires available even if the list is not long.....yet. 2013 is gonna be a huge year for 650B with lots of new bikes and tires. Once you try the 650B size you will not want to go back to 26" and IMHO this could be the ideal size wheel for womans bikes.


----------



## cleopatra999 (May 9, 2012)

latest update: 

no longer working at the retail shop. That means I am not limited to Specialized and Kona, also means I am not getting a deal, so I really need to be sure that a change is what is needed. I have been looking ALOT at the Blur LT with the XC package (AM package is too heavy). Or still looking at the Stumpjumper, I like the price point of the Stumpy a lot better. geometry is very similar on both. Also interested in the ibis Mojo, but the price is probably out of my league. 

I can demo the Blur for overnight, which means I can get 3 rides in. My plan is to do this and really decide whether I 'need' a new bike or should be improving my skill set then worrying about a new bike. The big question is will a new bike make me a better more confident/faster rider. 

I am not interested in the Safire, it is too similar in geometry to my bike I have now. With a little more suspension, if I am considering this, then I could just get a new fork. Same with the Giant Trance which my local shop guy really tried to push on me. if I am making the change it has to be worthwhile, so up to 140mm, maybe 150mm of travel. 

I will definitely look into (or have SO look into) the 650B wheel. 

Thanks for all the continued input.


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

skidad said:


> What are the tire you love so much? Might be available soon in 650B?
> 
> Biggest buzz at the recent Sea Otter classic this year was 650B wheel size. Every major fork manufacturer will have a specific 650B fork. Fox and RS forks should be out very soon (current Fox forks already fit for conversions). To follow that tire and rim manufacturers are following suit. Wide array of new 650B tires will hit the market soon in plenty of the popular models from the 26" size. That said there are already some outstanding 650B tires available even if the list is not long.....yet. 2013 is gonna be a huge year for 650B with lots of new bikes and tires. Once you try the 650B size you will not want to go back to 26" and IMHO this could be the ideal size wheel for womans bikes.


black chilli mountain kings. Just the black chilli rubber alone made a huge difference, even when running the same tread and knobs. i'm very happy with them.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

cleopatra999 said:


> latest update:
> 
> no longer working at the retail shop. That means I am not limited to Specialized and Kona, also means I am not getting a deal, so I really need to be sure that a change is what is needed. I have been looking ALOT at the Blur LT with the XC package (AM package is too heavy). Or still looking at the Stumpjumper, I like the price point of the Stumpy a lot better. geometry is very similar on both. Also interested in the ibis Mojo, but the price is probably out of my league.
> 
> ...


Stumpy price point is easier for sure. Don't think you can go wrong with that bike if the standover works ok for you. 650B front wheel would make it even better. Have you looked at the SC Butcher? It's cheaper than the Blur LT with similar or more travel, about the same standover, a little bit heavier perhaps and will take a 650B wheel in the back also.

A sleeper bike and you could probably get a great deal on is a Tomac Snyper 140. Excellent bike that excels in technical terrain and you can put a longer travel fork on it if you think it's needed or wanted. Standover is around 30" for a small.


----------

